# [A- Die Aldor] Die Waldfruchtmandarinen suchen Unterstützung



## Kenkenes (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wir, die Waldfruchtmandarinen, suchen noch Mitstreiter jeglichen Levels oder Klasse.

Zu Uns:

Die Waldfruchtmandarinen sind erst gestern gegründet worden und sind ein Hort für all die jenigen, die in gemütlicher Runde Questen, Leveln oder PvP genießen wollen. Vor allem für die jenigen, die wie wir, den unpersönlichen PvP Servern entfliehen und die Freundlichkeit der RP servern genießen.
Es gibt keine nervigen Verpflichtungen. Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit werden GROß geschrieben 

 

Was ihr mitbringen solltet:

 

- Spaß am Spiel

- Geselligkeit

- Hilfsbereitschaft

- Geduld

- Spaß daran etwas aufzubauen.

sollten wir euer Intresse geweckt haben, meldet euch Ingame bei Hebi oder Kenkenes.


----------

